

Ask HN: Best intro to Emacs, Latex, Python? - chris11

I'm currently an ee student in college, and I was talking to a professor about doing some research. He suggested that these things would be helpful to know. So what would you suggest for an introduction to emacs, latex, and python? Programming wise, I'm familiar with c++ and I've started working my way through SICP.
======
makecheck
For LaTeX, Google the "Not So Short Introduction to LaTeX2E", a fairly short
PDF which I found covered almost everything I normally used.

There are a million EMACS cheat sheets out there, but honestly I would find
someone you know who uses it. Their enthusiasm will probably help you to learn
it better. [Personally, I use "vim". :)]

Python's own documentation links at "python.org" are pretty good. The language
itself is quite simple and where you'll spend most of your time is browsing
their library documentation anyway.

~~~
chris11
Thanks for the info, I've checked out the latex pdf, and so far I'm impressed
with it.

